# So what else needs to be done now?



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Alright, so after applying and paying the fee for 189 Visa on January 23rd, I have done the following:-

1) Uploaded my educational documents, and also ACS report and PTE-A scorecard.
3) Uploaded PCC and got my medicals done (which is now updated). Uploaded Form 80 as well.
3) Submitted my driving license and PAN card as proof of age, because my birth certificate is in a local language and I couldn't get it translated. The passport, of course, mentioned my date of birth as well (which I have uploaded under travel document).

I didn't upload any work experience documents because I'm not claiming points for the same. Is this sufficient, or do I need to take any further action? Also, is there a possibility of the CO insisting on a birth certificate, in spite of me providing driving license, PAN card and passport? 

Another thing is, as soon as I log in to my Immiaccount, It shows me the application reference number and there is also a 'submit' button below it (refer to the attachment, where i have circled it in red). What exactly does this button do? I mean...I have already completed the necessary actions (I think) and now just need to wait for CO allocation. Then what is the need to 'submit' this application? 

Please throw some light on these aspects. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am 90% sure he gonna request your birth certif. get that done 

have you tried clicking it?  lool..i forgot why its even there ^^


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Having your name and date of birth available on a public forum isn't the wisest thing to do!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> I am 90% sure he gonna request your birth certif. get that done
> 
> have you tried clicking it?  lool..i forgot why its even there ^^


But why is birth certificate even needed? I am providing so many alternatives. Besides, even on the document checklist, it is mentioned like this:-

"Age: Proof of age such as a copy of your birth certificate or passport. Your personal documents are counted as evidence and in most cases you will not need to provide more documents."


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Having your name and date of birth available on a public forum isn't the wisest thing to do!


I'm sorry about that, but I couldn't think of any other way to describe my query. Anyway, do you have any idea regarding the birth certificate thing? Another member here said that the Case officer will most certainly ask for it.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Because they ask for it simple


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Because they ask for it simple


That means the immigration department is lying through their teeth when they mention on their document checklist that they need birth certificate OR passport, and even go on to mention that usually the personal documents are sufficient and no further proof may be required. They might as well mention that birth certificate is mandatory, and no other alternatives would be accepted. 

It is friggin' tough to find a translator here, who qualifies as what the DIBP says. I searched high and low all over my city for several days, but couldn't find a reliable one.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They have a document checklist but can ask for any document they wish and you need to provide it. 

It has always been necessary to provide both birth certificate and passport. Birth certificate because it names parents, evidence for the future in case you want to sponsor someone claiming them to be family. Passport as extra evidence of who you are and of course you can be granted a visa without a passport.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> They have a document checklist but can ask for any document they wish and you need to provide it.
> 
> It has always been necessary to provide both birth certificate and passport. Birth certificate because it names parents, evidence for the future in case you want to sponsor someone claiming them to be family. Passport as extra evidence of who you are and of course you can be granted a visa without a passport.


Actually, in my country, birth certificate isn't even provided in many rural areas. And even otherwise, birth certificates are being provided regularly here only since the past 2 decades. So many people who were born around the same time as me, don't even have birth certificates. So would these people be denied a Visa? 

By the way, I do have my secondary school certificate which mentions my date of birth, as well as the names of both my parents. Would this suffice, instead of a birth certificate?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Alright, so after applying and paying the fee for 189 Visa on January 23rd, I have done the following:-
> 
> 1) Uploaded my educational documents, and also ACS report and PTE-A scorecard.
> 3) Uploaded PCC and got my medicals done (which is now updated). Uploaded Form 80 as well.
> ...


Hey how muxh was the fee... Was it exactly $3520 aud like in the estimator?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> _shel said:
> 
> 
> > Because they ask for it simple
> ...


Let me chime in here. I disagree with what you said because dibp clearly stated on the 189 document checklist both passport and birth certificate are needed. And if you can't find a translator, get a lawyer in your home country to do it. They don't have to be NaATI certified. If translation is done outside Australia, the person who certifies the translation just needs name, address, phone number, and most importantly experience and qualifications in the translated language noted on the translated document. Hope this helps


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Hey how muxh was the fee... Was it exactly $3520 aud like in the estimator?


No it came to around 3560 AUD, including the surcharge.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Hey how muxh was the fee... Was it exactly $3520 aud like in the estimator?
> ...


Ah yes 1.08% visa. Anyway hope my last post helps. I have the same issue because my birth certificate is not in English and I am in the USA now. I'm getting my family to go to the lawyer to certify my birth certificate translation.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


But then, it also says this:-
If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:

passport
family book showing both parents’ names
identification document issued by the government
document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> But then, it also says this:-
> If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
> 
> passport
> ...


since you're from india, i think its best to check with other indians applying for 189. there are many of them here, you should be able to get an answer from somewhere. wish you the best.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> since you're from india, i think its best to check with other indians applying for 189. there are many of them here, you should be able to get an answer from somewhere. wish you the best.


Thank you. One other small clarification i need. Hope you can provide some insight. 

So for the most part, all my official documents mention my first name and my initials, because that was how I was known. But on my passport, it mentions my first name and my last name (no initials) because that is the only format accepted for passport. I have lodged my Visa application by mentioning my name as it appears in the passport (First name and last name). The starting letter of my last name is the same as my initials.

Will this cause any problems for me, if DIBP accuses me of impersonation or something? If so, what additional documents do I need to prove that I'm the same person?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Thank you. One other small clarification i need. Hope you can provide some insight.
> 
> So for the most part, all my official documents mention my first name and my initials, because that was how I was known. But on my passport, it mentions my first name and my last name (no initials) because that is the only format accepted for passport. I have lodged my Visa application by mentioning my name as it appears in the passport (First name and last name). The starting letter of my last name is the same as my initials.
> 
> Will this cause any problems for me, if DIBP accuses me of impersonation or something? If so, what additional documents do I need to prove that I'm the same person?


I highly doubt you need to worry about that, as long as you follow the name exactly in your passport you will be totally fine. You can't possibly go wrong or get penalized if you follow your name exactly as shown on your passport. Even for me, the structure of my name on my passport is (First Name) (Last Name) (Given Name) . The ordering of the names will be a little mixed up.

Im sure you did the right thing by putting your full name without initials, no worries. 

Oh just curious, when you filled the EOI, under education history did you only list the university where you got your degree? Because I read on other forums of people listing their high school as well. How was the Form 1393 electronic application that you filled and what is it about? I heard its 17 pages long. is it similar to what you fill on form 80?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> I highly doubt you need to worry about that, as long as you follow the name exactly in your passport you will be totally fine. You can't possibly go wrong or get penalized if you follow your name exactly as shown on your passport. Even for me, the structure of my name on my passport is (First Name) (Last Name) (Given Name) . The ordering of the names will be a little mixed up.
> 
> Im sure you did the right thing by putting your full name without initials, no worries.
> 
> Oh just curious, when you filled the EOI, under education history did you only list the university where you got your degree? Because I read on other forums of people listing their high school as well. How was the Form 1393 electronic application that you filled and what is it about? I heard its 17 pages long. is it similar to what you fill on form 80?


Thanks for your response. So you're saying it won't pose a problem even if the other documents I uploaded (such as education documents, driving license etc.) show my initials and only my passport shows my full name?
For example, consider my name is Joseph Steven (just saying). In every document except my passport, my name is shown as 'Joseph S' (where S is considered my initials). But on my passport, it is shown as 'Joseph Steven'. So would this cause any issues?

And regarding your query....in my EOI, I only filled up details regarding the University from which I obtained my degree, because that I only claim points for me degree and not anything else. But in Form 80, I listed my complete educational history, including high school.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt you need to worry about that, as long as you follow the name exactly in your passport you will be totally fine. You can't possibly go wrong or get penalized if you follow your name exactly as shown on your passport. Even for me, the structure of my name on my passport is (First Name) (Last Name) (Given Name) . The ordering of the names will be a little mixed up.
> ...


I am very confident it will not be a problem. So don't worry about that. Just follow the passport and everything is fine. 
Uh oh.. I submitted my EOI last night and I listed all 3 educational institutions I attended.. High school, a local college, and finally the uni where I got awarded my degree. You think it's OK or do I only need to list the third one? I'm getting a lot of mixed responses, so I don't know.. For the first 2 I just listed them as '' non AQF accredited '' and the 3rd one (where I got my degree, and positive skills assessment '' as '' bachelor's ''. Really hope I did it right.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> I am very confident it will not be a problem. So don't worry about that. Just follow the passport and everything is fine.
> Uh oh.. I submitted my EOI last night and I listed all 3 educational institutions I attended.. High school, a local college, and finally the uni where I got awarded my degree. You think it's OK or do I only need to list the third one? I'm getting a lot of mixed responses, so I don't know.. For the first 2 I just listed them as '' non AQF accredited '' and the 3rd one (where I got my degree, and positive skills assessment '' as '' bachelor's ''. Really hope I did it right.


I suppose you don't have to worry, as long as you don't list something to overclaim points. The EOI is primarily used to calculate your points, so as long as the points remain the same, you probably have no cause for concern. In the worst case if the CO questions you about it, you can simply mention that you didn't know about this. It shouldn't be a big deal at all. 

But you do need to mention everything in Form 80, because that is actually your declaration.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > I am very confident it will not be a problem. So don't worry about that. Just follow the passport and everything is fine.
> ...


Yeah I think you're right, I'll just leave my EOI as it is. Checked it so many times already go make sure everything i said is 100%! Good luck with your application, again no worries as I'm sure many other Indians have their documents listed like yours, so I'm pretty sure no issues there.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Yeah I think you're right, I'll just leave my EOI as it is. Checked it so many times already go make sure everything i said is 100%! Good luck with your application, again no worries as I'm sure many other Indians have their documents listed like yours, so I'm pretty sure no issues there.


Thanks for the response! I'm quite relieved.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> That means the immigration department is lying through their teeth when they mention on their document checklist that they need birth certificate OR passport, and even go on to mention that usually the personal documents are sufficient and no further proof may be required. They might as well mention that birth certificate is mandatory, and no other alternatives would be accepted.
> 
> It is friggin' tough to find a translator here, who qualifies as what the DIBP says. I searched high and low all over my city for several days, but couldn't find a reliable one.


If you are still looking for a translator consider using someone already in Australia (or elsewhere actually). I found my NAATI accredited one here and it worked pretty well:
Welcome to NAATI

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Actually, in my country, birth certificate isn't even provided in many rural areas. And even otherwise, birth certificates are being provided regularly here only since the past 2 decades. So many people who were born around the same time as me, don't even have birth certificates. So would these people be denied a Visa?
> 
> By the way, I do have my secondary school certificate which mentions my date of birth, as well as the names of both my parents. Would this suffice, instead of a birth certificate?


Mate, just get it done ASAP. You just have to visit the gram-panchayat or municipal office and ask them. They will let you know the documentation required to prepare your birth certificate. It varies from state to state, but isn't that difficult to achieve. Better have the BC ready in hand just in case if the CO asks.

All the best.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Ben-HH said:


> If you are still looking for a translator consider using someone already in Australia (or elsewhere actually). I found my NAATI accredited one here and it worked pretty well:
> Welcome to NAATI
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response. But I'm pretty certain that no NAATI translator would be knowing the local language in which my birth certificate is.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> Mate, just get it done ASAP. You just have to visit the gram-panchayat or municipal office and ask them. They will let you know the documentation required to prepare your birth certificate. It varies from state to state, but isn't that difficult to achieve. Better have the BC ready in hand just in case if the CO asks.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you. Yes, I would be going there today, because i have obtained permission from my manager to leave from office early.
I really loathe entering government offices. They harass you so much by asking you to come multiple times even if it can be done easily, and also, as always, they expect bribes at every step. I don't know how many casual leaves I have to waste, just to haggle with these corrupt idiots and obtain my birth certificate. I actually do have my birth certificate, but it is in a local language and I'm unable to find any translators who satisfy DIBP's criteria.


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

You can upload your 10th certificate for the Date of birth. I have only that as the Date of birth proof since birth certificate was taken by the school when we joined 1st standard.

And regarding your name, while submitting the Visa, there was a question about " whether you are known by any other name" You should give your name with initials in that entry. Also uploading an affidavit is a good option. It costs around 50 rs only.

Format for the affidavit.

AFFIDAVIT

Before Notary Public

STATUTORY DECLARATION​
I, (ABC XYZ) S/O (AAA), Residing at (current address) solemnly affirm and state an oath as follows:
I hereby declare that I am residing at the above mentioned address.
I hereby declare that my name is (ABC XYZ) as per my Passport.

However my name has been spelt in my Documents as follows: 
ABC X

The above names mentioned belong to only one person and that person is me.
I hereby declare that if any litigation arises regarding the above said matter I will be held responsible. What is stated above is True and Correct to the best of my Knowledge and Belief.


Place: Deponent,​ 
Dated: Advocate​


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> You can upload your 10th certificate for the Date of birth. I have only that as the Date of birth proof since birth certificate was taken by the school when we joined 1st standard.
> 
> And regarding your name, while submitting the Visa, there was a question about " whether you are known by any other name" You should give your name with initials in that entry. Also uploading an affidavit is a good option. It costs around 50 rs only.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response!
Since I have not mentioned my name with initials while submitting the application, would it cause an issue for me in spite of uploading an affidavit?
Also, I have not mentioned my name with initials in Form 80, which I have already uploaded. Would this be grounds for Visa rejection?


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

It wouldn't create any problems. However, if any of the documents (like PAN card/ 10th certificate/ degree certificates) contains your name with initials , the CO might ask for proof that both the names belong to the same person. So if you upload the affidavit initially, CO would be satisfied and wouldn't ask you for the proof.
Also, the affidavit should be notarized on stamp paper of Rs 10/- or above.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> It wouldn't create any problems. However, if any of the documents (like PAN card/ 10th certificate/ degree certificates) contains your name with initials , the CO might ask for proof that both the names belong to the same person. So if you upload the affidavit initially, CO would be satisfied and wouldn't ask you for the proof.
> Also, the affidavit should be notarized on stamp paper of Rs 10/- or above.


Thank you, I'll get it done very soon.
About the 10th marks sheet....is it sufficient if I upload scanned colour copy, or should I get it notarized?


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Scanned copy should be sufficient. DIBP accepts the scanned images of documents that are in colour. Only if the entire document is in Black and white like salary slips etc, it has to be notarized
If there is atleast one trace of colour in the document, you can upload the scanned image of that. For eg, I took the company seal and Finance manager's signature (in blue ink) on my salary slip because the salary slip was entirely in Black n white.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> Scanned copy should be sufficient. DIBP accepts the scanned images of documents that are in colour. Only if the entire document is in Black and white like salary slips etc, it has to be notarized
> If there is atleast one trace of colour in the document, you can upload the scanned image of that. For eg, I took the company seal and Finance manager's signature (in blue ink) on my salary slip because the salary slip was entirely in Black n white.


Thanks a lot. One final query.
Under what category did you upload your 10th marks sheet? Is it under 'School leaving certificate'? Or did you create a custom category for it?


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am not sure of that, since I am doing it through a consultancy. They said that they would upload the documents in 10 days (ie by next friday). They have not yet uploaded. So will have to wait till they do it and then reply you on that question


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> I am not sure of that, since I am doing it through a consultancy. They said that they would upload the documents in 10 days (ie by next friday). They have not yet uploaded. So will have to wait till they do it and then reply you on that question


Ok, thanks once again!


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Actually, in my country, birth certificate isn't even provided in many rural areas. And even otherwise, birth certificates are being provided regularly here only since the past 2 decades. So many people who were born around the same time as me, don't even have birth certificates. So would these people be denied a Visa?
> 
> By the way, I do have my secondary school certificate which mentions my date of birth, as well as the names of both my parents. Would this suffice, instead of a birth certificate?



I agree with you on this. Candidates born after Jan 1989 must have date of birth certificate. So most of the people who were born before this period will not have a birth certificate. At the time of the Visa Application I just uploaded my passport and the certificate for Class 10 which have the date of birth. I only submitted a birth certificate for my son. I was not asked to submit a birth certificate and got the grant.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> I agree with you on this. Candidates born after Jan 1989 must have date of birth certificate. So most of the people who were born before this period will not have a birth certificate. At the time of the Visa Application I just uploaded my passport and the certificate for Class 10 which have the date of birth. I only submitted a birth certificate for my son. I was not asked to submit a birth certificate and got the grant.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Thanks for your response!

Just one other question I need ask you, out of curiosity. Why has it taken nearly 4 months for your get your grant, although you got your medicals and PCC done even before the CO asked for it? Any specific reason for this slight delay? I can see that currently, people who have frontloaded all the required documents are getting grants in just over 2 months after lodging their applications.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> Just one other question I need ask you, out of curiosity. Why has it taken nearly 4 months for your get your grant, although you got your medicals and PCC done even before the CO asked for it? Any specific reason for this slight delay? I can see that currently, people who have frontloaded all the required documents are getting grants in just over 2 months after lodging their applications.


I posted that earlier too. My agent didn't front load the documents despite the fact that I provided him with every document well in advance and he also overclaimed points ie he claimed points for 5 years of experience where he was supposed to claim points for 3 years. I was lucky to get the grant though.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> I posted that earlier too. My agent didn't front load the documents despite the fact that I provided him with every document well in advance and he also overclaimed points ie he claimed points for 5 years of experience where he was supposed to claim points for 3 years. I was lucky to get the grant though.


Sorry, I hadn't seen your previous post regarding that. Hard to keep track in this sea of posts, you know! hehe!

And yeah, these agents are just money sucking machines. They hardly help, and often cause problems or delays (as it happened with you). Technically I too am going through an agent, but I'm doing everything on my own after ACS assessment because I'm sure they botch it up if I leave it to them.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Sorry, I hadn't seen your previous post regarding that. Hard to keep track in this sea of posts, you know! hehe!
> 
> And yeah, these agents are just money sucking machines. They hardly help, and often cause problems or delays (as it happened with you). Technically I too am going through an agent, but I'm doing everything on my own after ACS assessment because I'm sure they botch it up if I leave it to them.


Absolutely mate. I talked to my CO team 7 times and most of the time I got the info before my agent. Even my agent didnt tell me that he received an email from DIBP stating over claiming of points. Had I not been proactive I might not have got the grant.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Absolutely mate. I talked to my CO team 7 times and most of the time I got the info before my agent. Even my agent didnt tell me that he received an email from DIBP stating over claiming of points. Had I not been proactive I might not have got the grant.


Yeah pal! You wer VERY fortunate to have gotten a grant. In most cases, overclaiming of points is a serious offense and often results in an immediate rejection of Visa. 

By the way, I saw some of your other posts, where you seem to indicate that the job market in Oz is not really good. Is it really that bad? I spoke to my friend (who is in Australia) over the phone yesterday,, and he seemed to have a pretty different opinion than most members on this site. He gave me a few general tips to find jobs, which I have described in the following thread:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/667417-few-pointers-job-seekers.html
If possible, please do read my first post there, and say if it makes sense. Maybe it might be helpful to you as well.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Yeah pal! You wer VERY fortunate to have gotten a grant. In most cases, overclaiming of points is a serious offense and often results in an immediate rejection of Visa.
> 
> By the way, I saw some of your other posts, where you seem to indicate that the job market in Oz is not really good. Is it really that bad? I spoke to my friend (who is in Australia) over the phone yesterday,, and he seemed to have a pretty different opinion than most members on this site. He gave me a few general tips to find jobs, which I have described in the following thread:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/667417-few-pointers-job-seekers.html
> If possible, please do read my first post there, and say if it makes sense. Maybe it might be helpful to you as well.


Sure mate will go through it.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello people! I finally managed to obtain my birth certificate in English (although it is bilingual), through some 'inside' sources. Huge relief!

On last thing I wanted to know. Is it mandatory to upload my recent passport size photograph? On the official document checklist page, it says this under documents to show identity:-

Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:

be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name. 

Should I upload my photograph in spite of my photo being visible on my passport, driving license and PTE-A score report? I have already uploaded all of these. 
If so, how exactly should I 'label' it with my name, as mentioned in the above lines? 

Please help me out with this.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

indeed... a huge relief. Enjoy a good nights sleep now.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> indeed... a huge relief. Enjoy a good nights sleep now.


Hehe, thanks mate!

So what about the photo thing, which I have mentioned in the latter part of my previous post? Got any idea about that? By the way, I have responded to your PM.


----------



## khs1dub (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello,

I don't know whether this thread is the right one for this question but here goes.

I have received my visa recently under Subclass 189 and am planning to move to Australia next month. I am a resident of UAE having a valid driving license. When I land in Australia can I rent/drive a car based on International driving license of UAE? Or since I would be an Australian PR I can't drive even with Int. Driving license of UAE and must have a local one? If this is useful to answer - I'll be landing in Melb.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

khs1dub said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't know whether this thread is the right one for this question but here goes.
> 
> I have received my visa recently under Subclass 189 and am planning to move to Australia next month. I am a resident of UAE having a valid driving license. When I land in Australia can I rent/drive a car based on International driving license of UAE? Or since I would be an Australian PR I can't drive even with Int. Driving license of UAE and must have a local one? If this is useful to answer - I'll be landing in Melb.


 There are lot of threads related to license queries. Those below and many more...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...569-victoria-driving-licence-procedure-3.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ths-driving-license-period-after-landing.html

You can use you international license for 3 months or 6 months, depending on the state where you are landing. For Melbourne, it is 6 months.

You can rent as well. No issues.

After that you need an Aust. license.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

mates, correct me if wrong..each state in oz has a different driving licence?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

kingcantona7 said:


> mates, correct me if wrong..each state in oz has a different driving licence?


Yes, different driving license. But it is easy to transfer one state license to other.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Hehe, thanks mate!
> 
> So what about the photo thing, which I have mentioned in the latter part of my previous post? Got any idea about that? By the way, I have responded to your PM.


I've got no idea about the photo thing, mate. I've passed on your message and will reply to your PM as soon as I get a confirmation.

Thanks,
TT.


----------



## Angel bee (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I am from Dubai, Migrated to SA. Got stuck for my driving license in Adelaide. Can't find anything related to Dubai Driving Licence holders here, that's why I am writing here in this post now :-( My Dubai license does not have my Surname on it. My passport has my surname. So it doesn't match! I have passed my theory test already but the Australian Road Authority is asking for a document from Dubai confirming my name. Please suggest wt format is acceptable here? wt should I get from Dubai? Will appreciate any advice. 
Thanks


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! I finally managed to obtain my birth certificate in English (although it is bilingual), through some 'inside' sources. Huge relief!
> 
> On last thing I wanted to know. Is it mandatory to upload my recent passport size photograph? On the official document checklist page, it says this under documents to show identity:-
> 
> ...


Hi Zoom,

So did you upload your birth certificate before the CO asked or were you prompted for that?

Thanks
Dhivya


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

dhivyasuresh said:


> Hi Zoom,
> 
> So did you upload your birth certificate before the CO asked or were you prompted for that?
> 
> ...


I uploaded it as soon as I got it, because I didn't want to wait for CO to ask. You can easily apply for a birth certificate. Not a big deal.


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I uploaded it as soon as I got it, because I didn't want to wait for CO to ask. You can easily apply for a birth certificate. Not a big deal.


Thanks Zoom! Could you please tell me the approximate wait time to get the birth certificate. Also, which office should I go?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

dhivyasuresh said:


> Thanks Zoom! Could you please tell me the approximate wait time to get the birth certificate. Also, which office should I go?


You need to go to the 'Birth and Death Registration' office in your city. I already had a birth certificate but it was not in English, so I just provided a photocopy of that and was able to get the English birth certificate on the spot.

If you don't have any birth certificate or if your birth was never registered, then you need to register your birth first and then obtain the birth certificate. This may take up to 7 days, depending on how efficient the staff there are.


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,
I applied for the Visa on 10/04/15; and was slowly uploading the documentation. I was able to do so till 15/04/15; but now the status has changed to Processing and I am unable to upload any more docs. I have some very important things left like - photographs, Tax and Bank statements for work experience. 
I am a worried about whats going to happen next. Could anybody please share if they had similar experiences?
Thank you,
-S


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

syedmal said:


> Hi,
> I applied for the Visa on 10/04/15; and was slowly uploading the documentation. I was able to do so till 15/04/15; but now the status has changed to Processing and I am unable to upload any more docs. I have some very important things left like - photographs, Tax and Bank statements for work experience.
> I am a worried about whats going to happen next. Could anybody please share if they had similar experiences?
> Thank you,
> -S


it is very strange that you are unable to upload documents anymore. Are you sure it is not a browser issue, such as an outdated Java plugin or something? And what was the status before it changed to 'processing'? Because in my case, it was always shown as 'processing' until I got my grant.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

syedmal said:


> Hi,
> I applied for the Visa on 10/04/15; and was slowly uploading the documentation. I was able to do so till 15/04/15; but now the status has changed to Processing and I am unable to upload any more docs. I have some very important things left like - photographs, Tax and Bank statements for work experience.
> I am a worried about whats going to happen next. Could anybody please share if they had similar experiences?
> Thank you,
> -S


Generally happens when a CO is assigned


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Generally happens when a CO is assigned


He has submitted his application on the 10th of this month. I think it is impossible for CO to be assigned so soon.


----------

